

Check the weather before you leave - rafaqueque
http://canileave.com/

======
wyclif
This reminds me of goingtorain.com which went offline when Google cut off
their weather API access surrounding the iGoogle planned shutdown. I don't
know why the developer of that service didn't just switch to Yahoo's API,
though I suspect it was because that was a hassle.

~~~
zootm
There was also <http://www.doineedajacket.com/>, but that seems to have gone
ad-crazy to the point where I can't find the result.

------
Lutin
I noticed an oddity when switching between metric and Imperial/US
measurements. Metric gave me 94% humidity and 23 kph while imperial gave me
88% and 9 mph.

------
wildranter
Whearther. Check

Location. Fail

~~~
rafaqueque
The geo-location isn't 100% accurate, but you can type your location manually
or choose one from the suggestions list below.

~~~
wildranter
I didn't type because I'm on an iPad, and we all know how good is to type on
screens. Maybe the app should acknowledge the fact that it isn't very good
pinpointing the user location, and based on what it already knows, suggest
neighboring places.

